# Vehicle tracking device



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Where can I get a vehicle tracking device in Dubai?


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

I got one from Geo & Logic. Geo & Logic - GIS Solutions

Their tracking service is called GeoMama GeoMama - GPS Tracking Solutions


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Shekamu will check it out


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Can you tell me the exact cost for one piece? Thanks


----------



## GoTEK7GPS (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry,
I did not know I was not allowed to Advertise.. 



taja609 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me the exact cost for one piece? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol I was reading down the list and saw Women and tracking device and wondered why there wasnt one in Egypt


----------

